# Need to convert PNG to DTS file?



## bhcenter (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello,
I am trying to get some company shirts embroidered and when I brought them to the embroidery center they told me that my file needed to be in DST format. How can I do this? Thank you!
*the title says DTS but it's really a DST file I need.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi bhcenter, and welcome to TSG

Some possible solutions are ...

Wait to see if someone here has the embroidery software that can convert the PNG file to DST file and will do it for free for you.

Ask the embroidery company if they have the software and how much they will charge for the conversion.

Find an on-line service that will allow you to upload your file, get a quote, pay them, and get the DST file back from them. Here is a link to one such company (NOTE: Found with a Google search, and not a recommendation in any way):
http://embird.com/sw/embird/custom.htm


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

You'll need special software.
I might be able to digitize a simple pattern ..
Can you attach the png here ??


----------



## bhcenter (Nov 28, 2011)

Here is the color altered embroidered version of our logo. Thank you for being so willing to help!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

That's a simple one, I should be able to digitize it
You mean something like this where the Black is stitched ???


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Not sure what you wanted digitized .. How's this ???
The actual thread color can be chosen or omitted when it's stitched.
The dst files in the zip


----------



## bhcenter (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow! I am so impressed with how helpful you've been! Thank you so much! My boss is wondering if the box around it and the man will be stitched? I guess he's wanting only the letters and the shape around the running man to be stitched and everything else to be empty space where the shirt comes through. Is that something we only have to tell the embroidery place or is that something that has to be changed in the file? Also I was able to download the file but not open it, probably bc I don't have the right software or something. If it's saved as a zip does that mean I can put it on a flash drive and they can open it in the right software at the embroidery shop? Thanks again!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Not being sure how you wanted it ... I stitched everything.
The embroidery place should be able to change thread colors or not stitch it.
Each segment is a separate embroidery procedure .. Where the thread color is chosen .. or not stitched.
The background was Gray

Place the two files in the zip to a flash and take it to the embroidery shop.
I have to create these in a Janome format ... (my Wife's sewing machine) .. then convert to dst .. 
I'm not sure how well the end result works out .. (I have my fingers crossed)

If you have a any specific instructions on how you want it stitched .. let me know


----------



## bhcenter (Nov 28, 2011)

Awesome. We will try it out, and I'll let you know how it goes. That's so cool that your wife's sewing machine can do that! She must be a serious sewer! Thank you so much again, your work is very much appreciated.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Her sewing room could be traded in for several really serious hot dog computers 
And that's just her embroidery machine.

I had to process the png with photoshop to get a bmp with sharp edges so my digitizer can find the edges to stitch within.
I did some guessing on the square background and change it a little.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I don't know if you want a Square Background or not.
The background will give you a problem if you try to remove it from the stitching.

Here's one without the background and styled to match the logo on your website


----------



## bhcenter (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey that looks great! Wow! Thanks so much! We're hoping to bring the shirts in next week, so we'll let you know how it goes. You've been most helpful!


----------



## surlgrl007 (Dec 14, 2011)

How did you do that? I am trying to convert the attached png into a .dst for embroidery and I can't get it to work. I've been trying to do it using stitch buddy. I got the outline but can't get figure out how to fill in the red.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Isn't Stitch Buddy a Cross Stitch Program ??????

You need an Embroidery Digitizer ... I use my Wife's Janome digitizer .. Then convert to dst.
The process starts with making a clean bmp image file in Photoshop so the digitizer can find the clean edges.

And Welcome to the TSG Forum


----------

